# SHES FINALLY HERE! :D



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey everybody!!!! I've been going through HHC withdrawals! I haven't been on here in almost a week because..... I GOT LULU ON THURSDAY!!!!!!!!    

I was originally scheduled to pick her up this past Saturday but Thursday morning the breeder texted me and said she had to go out on Saturday. She was like "I wish you lived closer, I'd tell you to come today!" so I immediately 1) asked my boss to leave :lol: and 2) called my boyfriend. Two hours later we were in the car on the way to Jersey!

She is so so soooo amazing and I could not ask for a better baby. She loves to cuddle and explore and shes so sweet and cute. But I was kind of panicking the first 2 nights I had her because she wasn't eating her kibble. So I mixed a little baby food in to entice her and as of Sunday night, she's been eating and pooping like normal! (Except for one slimy poop on Monday night when I gave her a foot bath - I think she was just scared  )

Otherwise, she seems to love her new home and her new parents  and saying I love her is wayyy to much of an understatement 

So enough with the blabber, here's some pictures!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

and this is by far my favorite picture of her so far.. this was Sunday night, my boyfriend and I were laying in bed watching tv with her and she started climbing up his chest and came in for some cuddles


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww, she's so cute  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aww, she's so adorable! What's her name?


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

What a snuggle-muffin  She's a cutie.


----------



## farmgirl (May 15, 2011)

where in New Jersey did you get her?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, she's so adorable! She looks like a sweetheart


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ohh my goodness. What a beautiful little girl! I love love love her coloring. The picture of her cuddling with your boyfriend's hand is so precious! So happy to hear that you got your baby!  

More pictures puhhhleeease


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

She looks so happy! Congratulations on that sweet cutiehog


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

farmgirl: I got her in North Jersey (I think the town was called Elmont? I'll double check when I get home)

I will deff post more pictures! I got a video of her wheeling on her CSW (thanks Larry!!) but I don't know how to upload it from my iphone :roll: any suggestions?

**EDIT** I just wanted to let everybody know there's more pictures on my facebook! everybody friend me!!!!! Brittney Goldstein


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Speachless, she's so cute!!


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

HOLY CRAP!!!  I'M SO GLAD YOU FINALLY GOT HER!!!!    
your little girl and my little girl have almost the same colors and markings!!!! [with the little white streaks on the sides!] I think they may secretly be "sisters from another mother" since they look similar and are almost the same age! lol :lol: How cool though! I'm so excited for you!!!
I can't wait to see more pictures of her and such! [ps, i dunno which brittney goldstein to friend.... :lol: ] It's so exciting starting on this hedgehog raising adventure!!!


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

mizgoldstein said:


> farmgirl: I got her in North Jersey (I think the town was called Elmont? I'll double check when I get home)
> 
> I will deff post more pictures! I got a video of her wheeling on her CSW (thanks Larry!!) but I don't know how to upload it from my iphone :roll: any suggestions?
> 
> **EDIT** I just wanted to let everybody know there's more pictures on my facebook! everybody friend me!!!!! Brittney Goldstein


What a pretty hedgie. If you go to your photo album and the video on your phone, and press the bottom left 'button', you'll see an option to send to YouTube. Make sure you have an account.
Hope that helps.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a precious little angel! I would love to steal her!


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

So adorable, more pictures please! haha


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwwwe! She's so precious!!! Congratulations! Wooohoooo!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's just adorable, and I agree, the picture of her with your boyfriend is the cutest!  Your whole post made me go "AWWWWW" both from her adorable face and how excited you are! Congrats!


----------

